# Euer Tipp für meine AiO



## Thomas39 (11. Februar 2019)

*Euer Tipp für meine AiO*

Guten Abend,

Ich bin der Thomas und neu hier im Forum.
Meine Frage ich habe ein INWIN 303 Gehäuse und möchte gerne meinen i7 7700K mit einer be quiet silent loop 120mm kühlen, da ich diese noch herumfliegen habe.
Nun ist meine Frage wo Montiere ich den Radiator am besten? Habe dazu mal eine Skizze gemacht.
Das INWIN 303 hat oben eine Große Fläche für ca. 3 Lüfter würde dort gerne den Radiator platzieren nun ist meine Frage wo am besten? Beim Ersten Teil wo AiO Steht ist dahinter das Netzteil wo der Lüfter auch zusehen ist würde das überhaupt 
da sinn machen? oder daneben anbauen und Push Pull über zwei Gehäuselüfter.

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Ace (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Euer Tipp für meine AiO*

Moin,
warum machst du die Silent loop nicht hinten hin,passt doch.
Ich hatte das in Win 303 auch schon,und im Moment habe ich das 101C.
Ansonsten mach es vorne hin,nicht da wo das Netzteil sitzt.


----------



## IICARUS (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Euer Tipp für meine AiO*

Bedenke das Radiatoren immer etwas größer sind als die 120er Lüfter.
Wahrscheinlich bekommst du Radiator + 2x 120er Lüfter nicht alle nebeneinander.

Da du das Gehäuse da hast kannst alles selbst austesten wie es am besten passt.
Radiatoren kannst du rein oder raus blasend machen, daher macht es in diesem Sinn kein großer Unterschied wo es verbaut wird.


----------



## drstoecker (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Euer Tipp für meine AiO*

Ich würde den sogar versuchen hinten zu montieren, also auf dem Bild links/Mitte und dann einblasend ins Gehäuse damit der kalte Luft von außen zieht . Einen Filter würde ich allerdings davor setzen.


----------



## Ace (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Euer Tipp für meine AiO*

Du baust ihn am besten so ein wie ich den 120er für die AMD Vega mal drinnen hatte,fertig.
Ist das In Win 101C




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

